# Professional stuff for translators



## Sepia

It would also be nice with a section with relevant stuff for translators. Especially about softwares used in connection with transation - anything from functions in main stream softwares to the professionl softwares for computer aided translation, translation memories and such.


----------



## chamyto

I think this is far away the objectives of WR, that's my point of view.


----------



## wildan1

Are you familiar with proz.com, Sepia? I think that site already covers such topics.

See for example this page from that site: Discounted translator tools (SDL Trados, WordFast, etc.) | ProZ.com


----------



## Sepia

I am familiar with a lot of stuff. There are also lots of websites dealing with one  or more of the languages that are discussed.
Would you like people also go to them instead of WR?
After all, WR is the forum where pros drop in, sooner or later.


----------



## Sepia

chamyto said:


> I think this is far away the objectives of WR, that's my point of view.



What is so far away about it? They are tools that you'll have to deal with as a language pro, sooner or later. Probably even invest in yourself. In which forum do you find more language pros than here?


----------



## chamyto

Let me explain, if you want to get in touch with professional translators I don't get the point to create a forum related to professional translators here. From my point of view (I do not know others' view) this is beyond the objectives of WR.

Regards.


----------



## Sepia

But I AM and HAVE been in touch with other professionals. HERE.

What is your point? Are you afraid of someone urging us to move with the 21st Century? 
I am suggesting the creation of a section for tools that among the pros who are actually active here, are just as commonplace as a dictionary. Tools for which there are hacks and tricks to be learned - tools that have flaws an bugs that only those people who work with them know. Often also flaws that cause hilarious and even catastrophic translation errors that only we can teach each other to avoid.


----------



## JamesM

Not speaking as a moderator but just as myself, I think it sounds like a good idea.  I think it would be a little tricky to keep posts from turning into thinly disguised ads from vendors, but the idea of sharing tips, tricks and gotchas in the software makes sense to me.  I'm a programmer and that sort of thing is invaluable to me when it comes to the tools I use.


----------



## Sepia

@JamesM

Now what is the REAL problem? Exactly this same argument has been used to kick out other suggestions before.
Basically they could do what you say, anywhere in WR. For some reason they don't. They probably try, but have their posts kicked out.
Then, why is that suddenly an issue when somebody attempts to bring this forum into the 21st Century?
This forum deals with languages - on a high level. It even employs software to process language - like the verb conjugators.
What then, is so odd about discussing the tools we use to process languages?


----------



## merquiades

As I understand it the main purpose of this site is to create the language dictionaries, not to sponsor technology for translators that would aim to replace them. The goal is to create the hugest database possible for the dictionaries.  The forums exist only to clarify points that members still find missing in the dictionaries.  That is a very noble goal in itself and there are very few sites that do this well, WR being by far the best.  However, there are many other sites that do cater just to the people who want to use these tools and they have forums as well. I don't see WR as a forum for professional translators looking for tools, and would hope it doesn't become one.  It's a forum for linguists, language lovers and learners of all types, which include translators.


----------



## Parla

Here is a list of associations of professional translators around the world. If you're a member of one (or more) of these, they should be able to provide the information you're looking for.


----------

